# Maloofs shut down latest Sacramento arena plan



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Well, that didn’t take long. After a plan had been submitted that was supposed to save Sacramento from the Kings’ relocation to Anaheim, including a funding source, the Maloofs have already gone and rejected the proposal, because the money wasn’t there and called for renovation, not a new arena.
> 
> "A representative of the Maloofs listened to their plan in depth, but they do not have the financing in place and a renovation of the existing structure is not an adequate solution,” the team owners said in a statement Saturday."
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/03/27/maloofs-shut-down-latest-sacramento-arena-plan/


----------

